# Portico Design/Plans Search



## surfside (Feb 27, 2013)

I would rate my carpentry skills as moderate. I can follow plans pretty well, but to come up with a design on my own, I am not very confident. I currently have a side door on my house, that has no cover in the event of rain. I want to build a small portico over that door, without the need for columns as support. I have been trying to search for plans to follow, but I am having no success. Do any of you have any suggestions on where to locate designs and plans to build a small portico such as this? It does not have to be elaborate. Something simple would go great with the current house design. Thanks in advance for any assistance that you can offer.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a few to look at find one you like and come back with question.
If you save a photo to your computer you then post it here.


----------



## surfside (Feb 27, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Here's a few to look at find one you like and come back with question.
> If you save a photo to your computer you then post it here.



I don't see any


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

oops forgot the link, it probably on some other thread confusing people
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...79,d.cGE&fp=4be2276a3d589546&biw=1016&bih=523


----------

